# Chat Problem - Solution Maybe



## TulsaJeff (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been posting to the chat forum under the "bugs" category and finally got an answer.... worth checking out.

I basically spelled out our problem with a large number of users not being logged out properly and remain in the chat as if they are there even after they are long gone and even days later..

The first answer I have received so far is posted below:

******************************************

Verify first that these users are allow pop ups on your site. There is a small javascript pop up and if they stop this from opening up that will cause this issue.

******************************************

While I can't tell you how to allow popups for this website on every popup blocker software available, I can give you a link to a how-to page if you use the Google Toolbar..

_* I can also give you a nice tip which I use a lot..
*_ 
_ To allow a popup on your terms, simply hold down the Ctrl key before you click the link and continue holding it until after you have clicked on the link.

In our situation at the forum, you would hold down the Ctrl key, hit the red dot at the top right then release.

This should allow any popup to open regardless of the popup stopper on your browser 
_ 
Just try it..

If you are already allowing popups on the forum website and still have problems then please post here and let me know that along with the type of browser you are using.

I am working on this problem and while it may be something simple, I have yet to find a workable solution.

I will post any other suggestions I receive from the chat forum.


----------



## oar (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been stuck logged into chat for a few days now, I tried the control key and clicking the red dot.  It worked to log me out.  My browser is firefox.

Thanks for the fix.

Matt


----------



## squeezy (Apr 26, 2007)

When I click on 'chat' ... I get a message that says someone is logged on with this username.

I can't get in  to log off ... what now?

Earlier, I was logging in out with no probs ... I haven't changed any settings.

I think the problem goes beyond pop-up blockers


----------



## oar (Apr 27, 2007)

Paul in another thread they said to clear your cacche.  Jeff described how to do it in this thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?t=4157&page=2

hope it helps

Matt


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

I see the 'chat' link has been cleared ( presently showing no one on )

I tried to enter and I get " Incorrect user name or password. Please try again."

Looks like we are back to the drawing board ....

*Is anyone able to get on at this time?*


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 1, 2007)

Still working on this but just wanted to make sure that everyone understands what should be done in logging off if you happen to be able to log on.

Click the red X, or red dot to logoff and then once the screen pops up with a form for username and password, simply close that window.

Please continue to post any problems, findings, anything that you think might help us fix this problem.

I am also looking for another chat option.. if I find another option I will simply replace what we have unless we get it fixed first.

flashchat is cool but since we can't use it, all the coolness really isn't doing us much good.


----------



## squeezy (May 1, 2007)

Needn't worry about logging off ... can't log on anyway!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 11, 2007)

I have made a few changes to the configuration file of the chat based on some suggestion from other users who said it corrected the problem on their forum...

Some of you who have been having problems, please try to login and if you can log back out using the red dot or the red "x" and let me know what happens.

Thanks for everyone's help with this... I have been working diligently to get this problem corrected and trying to be patient with the script developers.

We are not alone with this issue.. quite a few forums having this issue and I feel confident with so many folks complaining that they will find the problem soon.


----------



## pigcicles (May 11, 2007)

I am one of those that never had a problem logging in or out, except under Mozilla Firefox. IE7 worked as it should. I just logged into chat under IE7 then hit the X in the far upper right corner as I always did. It did not log me out. I went back to chat and hit the red chat X which brought up the login box, then I hit the X on the page and I was successfully logged out. I haven't tried the Firefox browser yet. Just thought this might help keep some from having problems.


----------



## squeezy (May 11, 2007)

Nothing has changed for me ....I just have to accept that I can't use Chat ... so be it!


----------



## bigal (May 12, 2007)

I just tried it, worked for me.  I've never had problems.  Can't tell you what I'm running but I think its netscape?  I just click on an "e" and I go to the net.  Not a computer wiz at all, the less I know......the better.


----------



## linescum (May 12, 2007)

i never used to have a problem but for the last week or so i have been unable to log onto the chat . it used to be that i clicked on chat now and it would take me right in now it wants a username and password and no matter what i put in it will not let me in


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 12, 2007)

Still too soon to see if this fixed the problem at all... will wait for a few more replies.

As it stands.. I will either get this one fixed pretty soon or I am going to go with another option. I think this one has a lot more options than what most of them have and integrates with the site real nice but if it is going to be a headache it probably just isn't worth it.

The one I would really like is about 1100 dollars and I can't see paying that either so I have to find some alternative that is both user friendly and cost friendly..

Still searching.. if any of finds a decent option, I am all ears.


----------



## squeezy (May 12, 2007)

That is exactly my problem ... thank God, I'm not the only one


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 12, 2007)

Squeezy and linescum,

You guys should be able to get in now... you have to be listed as a "Registered User" and when you get inducted into the OTBS it changes you from a Registered User to an OTBS Member which freaks out the chat software for some reason.

I have to go in and attach "Registered User" as a secondary title on your profile to make it work right.

If anyone else is having problems logging in, let me know and I can check to see if it is the same problem.


----------



## squeezy (May 12, 2007)

That did the trick Jeff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just knew I had done nothing wrong ... and I know nothing of how a Chat board works.

Thanks for finding & fixing the problem Jeff ,,,


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 12, 2007)

Glad to hear it, Squeezy! I almost thought I was losing my edge there for a bit. 

So it looks like you were able to logon and when you logged off it removed your name from the connection list..

Wow.. maybe we are seeing some light at the end of this tunnel!


----------



## pigcicles (May 12, 2007)

Isn't it funny how sometimes those little things can get by you so easily... Thanks for putting so much into finding the problem Jeff.


----------



## linescum (May 12, 2007)

hey jeff just to let you know i can get in now,,i really appreciate the effort that your putting into this as i really enjoy the chat especially on the weekends when i have a smoke on


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 23, 2007)

Just checking back in on the Chat issues... I have noticed that no one is stuck in the chat interface now and hasn't been for better than a week now.

Are you using it and it is working fine or are you avoiding it altogether?

Just trying to confirm if the problem has actually been fixed.

Thanks for any input you guys and gals want to throw my way


----------



## deejaydebi (May 23, 2007)

Who would have thought OTBS members and member would look different? Good Job as alway Jeff! Thanks!


----------



## smoked (May 23, 2007)

no problems for me......


----------



## short one (May 24, 2007)

Jeff, I tried to get into chat tonight and had the same problem Squeezy and Linescum were having, won't let me log in.


----------

